# Being stationed in Europe!!!



## jmjnewbold (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got my next assignment and will be stationed in Italy. Since Audi started in Germany, which Audi should I try to get back here to the states? Since I'm military I don't have an unlimited budget for something like a UrQuattro Sport, but what car would you try and bring to the states if you could?


----------



## TDI-Tim (Feb 10, 2005)

It wouldn't be an Audi, unless it was an Ur Quattro or RS2. How about a Lancia Delta HF Integrale?


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Most people just get beaters. If you do buy a nice car wait till your about to PCS back to the states. That way it won't be all dinged up.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Italy is a hard country to find anything good in anyways cause they are really picky on the cars they allow to drive around. they turn so many cars away at the border. GL.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Best wishes. :beer::beer:


----------

